# Where can I find a decent 20G tall drilled tank



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I've noticed that my old 20G is leaking a little around the top...it's over 20 years old so not so shocking...I'm wondering where I could find a replacement tank and perhaps this time try to do a sump... Any suggestions? I don't want to break the bank I'm just playing around with this tank...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

buy a tank at BA's then come over and we'll drill your tank at my house. I don't guarantee that it will be in one piece when you leave but so far I'm 6 for 7 

Also, you could bring your new tank to the BBQ in may and have it drilled then as a demonstration.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> buy a tank at BA's then come over and we'll drill your tank at my house. I don't guarantee that it will be in one piece when you leave but so far I'm 6 for 7
> 
> Also, you could bring your new tank to the BBQ in may and have it drilled then as a demonstration.


Thanks for the offer but I think that with my limited knowledge I'd do better with a "plug and play" set up. I still have heart palpitations every time I clean my freshwater Eheim filter... LOL


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Then what you want to do is contact John at NAFB on kingston road and ask him if he can do what you're asking. He can set you up with something nice. There is also Flavio in the West end of the city in Milton but I don't know if he deals in tanks that small.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61233 chk out zoapalys add hes selling a 35


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

tom g said:


> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61233 chk out zoapalys add hes selling a 35


Thanks I saw it but it's sold.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Then what you want to do is contact John at NAFB on kingston road and ask him if he can do what you're asking. He can set you up with something nice. There is also Flavio in the West end of the city in Milton but I don't know if he deals in tanks that small.


Thanks, yes I bought some lights from Flavio he's good to deal with. I'll check it out. How would I find NAFB? Online?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Why not drill the tank you have and reseal?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

BillD said:


> Why not drill the tank you have and reseal?


Well if I was handy I would but I'm absolutely the opposite!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

NAFB doesn't have a website anymore but you can google North American Fish Breeders


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

someone has a bunch of 30g drilled for sale in the hardware section.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

teemee said:


> someone has a bunch of 30g drilled for sale in the hardware section.


Thanks but I would prefer to stay with 20G footprint so that I can use my stand & lights... I guess I'll just stay with the tank I have since removing the lid seems to have resolved the salt creep I was getting around the top of the tank.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

some 30g are the same footprint, just higher - i'd give them a shout. if they are 30g tall, they are still 24" long.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

btw - 30g tall is one of my favorite tanks ever in terms of what you can put in it. and it's way more forgiving than a 20g is... (bigger tank = more stability)


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

teemee said:


> btw - 30g tall is one of my favorite tanks ever in terms of what you can put in it. and it's way more forgiving than a 20g is... (bigger tank = more stability)


I've got one in my living room . It needs stronger lights though to reach the bottom. The light I have for the 20G is only a two bulb T5HO and I'd like to try growing some coral. The light was ok for the taller tank but the tank seems to be doing better now that I replaced it with a quad fixture...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

the easy way to solve that is by putting lps at the bottom, and sps at the top  and soft coral will be happy almost anywhere.


----------



## million$view (Apr 6, 2013)

i have a 25 gal cube with stand 
18 inches all around
selling for 200 lowered from 250
i am moving next weekend and not taking with me
pm is key

lmk


----------

